# 14 new H/D local markets announced today by D*



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

http://phoenix.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=850780&highlight=

DIRECTV Continues to Expand Local HD Programming; Names 14 New HD Markets; Local HD to be Available to Customers in 50 Markets, Representing More Than 65 Percent of U.S. Television Homes

EL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--May 2, 2006--Continuing its drive to lead the industry in the delivery of HDTV to consumers, DIRECTV named 14 more markets where it will offer local HD programming later this year. When the markets are added, DIRECTV will offer local HD programming in 50 major metropolitan areas, representing more than 65 percent of U.S. TV households. The rollout is scheduled to begin in the third quarter.

Local news, sports and popular primetime programming from ABC, CBS, FOX and NBC will be available in HD to customers who subscribe to any TOTAL CHOICE(R) programming package that offers local channels. There is no additional charge for local HD programming.

The 14 local markets to receive HD programming from DIRECTV include:

Cincinnati 
Austin, Texas 
Albuquerque, N.M. 
Grand Rapids, Mich.
Green Bay, Wis. 
Greensboro, N.C. 
Las Vegas 
Madison, Wis.
Memphis, Tenn.
Portland, Maine
Portland, Ore.
Providence, R.I.
Reno, Nev.
San Antonio

"With the rollout of each new HD market, DIRECTV continues to affirm its commitment to hold the competitive high ground in HD programming," said Dan Fawcett, executive vice president, DIRECTV, Inc. "Our local HD expansion will continue through next year when we expect to offer access to the crystal-clear picture and sound of local HD programming to nearly every household in the nation."

DIRECTV currently offers standard-definition local channels in 142 markets, covering nearly 94 percent of television households in the country, as well as 20 HD local channel markets including: Atlanta, Birmingham, Boston, Chicago, Columbus, Dallas-Fort Worth, Detroit, Houston, Kansas City, Los Angeles, Minneapolis, Nashville, New York, Philadelphia, Pittsburgh, Sacramento, San Diego, San Francisco, Tampa and Washington, D.C. By June of this year, DIRECTV will have activated local HD programming in 16 more previously announced markets for a total of 36 markets, representing 58 percent of U.S. TV households.

With the launch of two new satellites - DIRECTV 10 and DIRECTV 11 - in 2007, DIRECTV will have the ability to deliver more than 1,500 local HD and digital channels and 150 national HD channels, in addition to new advanced programming services for customers.

Customers can receive local HD channels by purchasing the new H20 HD receiver and a satellite dish that has the ability to receive programming from five different orbital locations. DIRECTV is offering new customers who purchase a DIRECTV HD receiver a $100 mail-in rebate. (Limit one rebate per customer.) Receiving equipment is available at major consumer electronics retailers like Best Buy and Circuit City, and through DIRECTV. Existing customers are eligible for a $99 upgrade to the new H20 receiver and dish, plus $99 for each additional HD receiver.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks moonman. I've updated *our complete listing.*


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> Thanks moonman. I've updated *our complete listing.*


Thanks Chris.....I'm glad someone's keeping score The problem is these advanced notices causes great confusion............It makes you think that there is 
a great nbr involved...problem is they are no longer being done by market size.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

moonman said:


> Thanks Chris.....I'm glad someone's keeping score The problem is these advanced notices causes great confusion............It makes you think that there is
> a great nbr involved...problem is they are no longer being done by market size.


No kidding...I've been waiting since Feb for my H20 and AT9 to be able to get teh Cleveland locals in HD....they keep putting it off!!

:eek2:


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> No kidding...I've been waiting since Feb for my H20 and AT9 to be able to get teh Cleveland locals in HD....they keep putting it off!!
> 
> :eek2:


And what may I ask is your opinion on why they are 'putting it off'? Are you aware of the protocol for choosing the DMAs? There certainly has to be a logical reason for the markets being chosen.


----------



## todcox (Jun 26, 2003)

moonman said:


> Thanks Chris.....I'm glad someone's keeping score The problem is these advanced notices causes great confusion............It makes you think that there is
> a great nbr involved...problem is they are no longer being done by market size.


No kidding! I am in Reno, NV (something like # 120 in market size). I had a huge problem trying to get D* to install an A9 dish two months ago when I did a movers connect. Eventually I settled for a regular triple dish. I do receive CBS, FOX, and ABC OTA HD so my HR10-250 is not totally useless. I won't push for an A9 until they "perfect" a new HD DVR. I will pray for hell to freeze over, then a TiVo version!


----------



## Barrios (May 2, 2006)

I though Fresno California was going to be included in this release. At least that's what the CSR told me.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I'd much rather see a press release where the markets were actually turned up. There hasn't been much to show for the 24 markets announced back in February to begin rolling out in April. I guess that if you count channels, they're just a half dozen or so behind on the portion of Q2 that has passed.

I think it might be useful to associate the release timeframe in the projected list since some of those recently announced markets are 2-5 months away while the Q2 markets are coming online as we speak.

I'm hoping that they have an MPEG4 DVR before they light up Portland, OR as network television _NEEDS_ to be DVRed.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Barrios said:


> I though Fresno California was going to be included in this release. At least that's what the CSR told me.


Fresno was in the February 22, 2006 press release. That release contained the projected second quarter releases (April-June). Keep your pants on, but don't hold your breath.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

Using this comment from D*, and my own math...the area's yet to come on line are:
Local HD to be Available to Customers in 50 Markets, Representing More Than 65 Percent of U.S. Television Homes.
20 up and running...announced by D* to come.............
---------------------------------------
Austin Texas Q3'06
Albuquerque N.M. Q3'06
Baltimore Md. June 06
Charlotte NC June 06
Cincinnati Oh. Q3'06
Cleveland Oh. June 06
Denver Co. June 06
Fresno Ca. May 06
Hartford Ct. June 06
Grand Rapids Mi. Q3'06
Green Bay Wi. Q3'06
Greensboro NC. Q3'06
Indianapolis In. June '06
Las Vegas NV. Q3'06
Madison Wi Q3'06
Memphis TN. Q3'06
Miami/FT laud Fl June '06
Milwaukee WI. May '06
Orlando FL. June '06
Phoenix AZ. May '06
Portland ME Q3'06
Portland OR Q3'06
Providence RI. Q3'06
Raleigh NC. June '06
Reno NV. Q3'06
Salt Lake City UT. May '06
San Antonio TX. Q3'06
Seattle WA. June '06
St. Louis MO. May '06
West Palm Bch. FL. June '06 20 +30 = 50 by end of quart 3 06


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

HDImpatient said:


> And what may I ask is your opinion on why they are 'putting it off'? Are you aware of the protocol for choosing the DMAs? There certainly has to be a logical reason for the markets being chosen.


Someone mentioned it had to do with O&O but I dont know....

Cleveland is DMA #16, so in Feb. after seeing that the 1st 12 or so were upor nearly up, I went ahead and ordered an H20 since I wasnt getting an HR10, and a phase III, but since CLeveland's HD locals were right around the corner according to the place I bought my stuff from, they sent me an AT9 instead. Now Columbus is up and running, Cincinnati has been announced, and still waiting on CLeveland....Columbus and Cincy are much farther down the DMA list....this is getting to be a bummer sinc eit look slike I might be moving to the Lansing DMA b4 they even get Cleveland up and running....


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

How could D* have skipped Denver - the 18th largest market in the US?

I hate marketing people - I guess that is why I am a engineer. I could not logically make the decisions marketing people throw at us.


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

Reggie3 said:


> How could D* have skipped Denver - the 18th largest market in the US?
> 
> I hate marketing people - I guess that is why I am a engineer. I could not logically make the decisions marketing people throw at us.


Denver locals are slated to start with 11 other markets in June 2006.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> Fresno was in the February 22, 2006 press release. That release contained the projected second quarter releases (April-June). Keep your pants on, but don't hold your breath.


I can't understand why you feel this way. D* has NOT missed an announced HD local market target date since the rollout began in October last year.

The main reason anyhow for the initial delay was the delay in launching Spaceway 1 and Spaceway 2 - neither of which was DirecTVs fault. In fact, ON THE VERY DAY THAT SW2 was turned over from Boeing to D*, they lit 8 markets. They also just announced 14 more markets for the 3rd Q of this year (will give them almost 70% of the ENTIRE country). Good job, huh? I'm sure you would agree.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

HDImpatient said:


> I can't understand why you feel this way. D* has NOT missed an announced HD local market target date since the rollout began in October last year.


Not true. Seattle was announced for last month, April. That has slid to June.

Carl


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

carl6 said:


> Not true. Seattle was announced for last month, April. That has slid to June.
> 
> Carl


If you read that press release, D* *NEVER* said those markets would all be in
April...they did say STARTING in April. My city (Miami) is on that list too(17thDMA)
We are sked for June as well.
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=820591&highlight=


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Now that we're in the lease era with D*, what happens to users with MPEG2 HD equipment and 3 LNB dishes? Will we still get the "free" upgrade? And how will that affect our contract/committment? Thanks for any info. 

GH


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Not true. Seattle was announced for last month, April. That has slid to June.
> 
> Carl


Let's see the announcement from D*. Not rumor or speculation from the boards. I don't see one anywhere. If I am wrong I will post my apology, I would expect the same from you.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Groundhog45 said:


> Now that we're in the lease era with D*, what happens to users with MPEG2 HD equipment and 3 LNB dishes? Will we still get the "free" upgrade? And how will that affect our contract/committment? Thanks for any info.
> 
> GH


If it works in the future like it has been working already - this will depend on YOU. I had to go through customer retention department in order to get a free upgrade back in December. I got 2 H20's and my new AT9 dish free. Some others reported working out all different kinds of deals.

Bottom line, IMO, if you have been with them for a while, you have more leverage to deal. I think the only issue will be a new 2 year committment, but I don't plan on switching so no big deal if it was me.


----------



## TA Dave (May 3, 2006)

I talked with a Direct TV service tech today at my house and he said they are installing H20's and AT9's in the Fort Myers, Fl area now? I've not ready anything about it, but he said local HD was coming in the next few weeks?

Anyone else heard this?


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Anybody know when the rollout of HD locals in Buffalo, NY is scheduled?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Bogey62 said:


> Anybody know when the rollout of HD locals in Buffalo, NY is scheduled?


When its known it will be here in the sticky:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54698


----------

